# Pocket Camp Dreamies - who do you love now in Pocket Camp?



## HHoney (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you like someone now in Pocket Camp?

Is there someone you?ve fallen for?

Do you have a new dreamie from playing Pocket Camp?

- for me I really like Beau and PeeWee in PC and Hamlet is still melting my heart I want him in New Leaf so much omg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

I've heard people say Apple is creepy so I never received really paid much attention to her.  However, when I saw her in HD in ACC, I fell in love.  She's actually an adorable little thing.  I'm really liking Stella too, another villager I never paid attention to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't grown attached to any villagers in ACPC that I wasn't already attached to.
Like Stella, she was one of my starting villagers on AC:GCN almost 10 years ago so I've always loved her. I also already really liked Apollo, Goldie, and Filbert before PC.

I was hoping that maybe the game would help me get to like popular villagers that I really don't like, like Beau. But no, I still think he's ugly


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

apollo's been in several of my towns so i've always had a soft spot for him, but having him in my camp probably made him one of my favourites haha :,) you just gotta love grumpy old bird dad
also tex! never really noticed him before but he's hilarious (and also gives me that sweet, sweet cotton)


----------



## Flare (Dec 7, 2017)

The game made me like Beau so much I want to put him in my ACNL town. (Though I'll probably swap him with Erik sometime.)

I also like Apollo more but Chief is still my favorite Cranky.

Was gonna get Bunnie or Ketchup in my ACNL but I like Chrissy too much to not get her.

Hopkins and Tex are pretty good for me now too.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

I've always had a bit of a soft spot for Cherry since she reminds me of an old friend, but being able to interact with her in Pocket Camp makes me like her more. I never had her in a town before and I probably won't have her in my current town since she doesn't fit the theme.

I even took a really pretty screenshot of her on my street amenity! 








I'll eventually get off my lazy butt and edit out the camera icon


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

My all time favourite camper is definitely Peanut! She is just a ball of adorable. 

The villager I've grown to is probably Crissy and Bitty since I didn't really care about then now I really like them


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've heard people say Apple is creepy


her arms are like tentacles in this game. when they move it's horrific

my favorites ARE:
kyle
raddle
stella
peanut
bitty
lily
pheobe
and tex


----------



## Aeikurin (Dec 8, 2017)

Stella ;-; I hope they had more sheep. I can never get enough of those fat and fluffy cuties ^.^
I will never not love Peanut's shocked face HAHAHAHA her EYES
I really like Maggie's design for some reason, I'd never seen her before and hadn't really paid much attention to the pigs.
Goldie and Fauna will always be my bbs because they both love to read and are just the sweetest <3
Antonio is such a cutie, I never really thought the anteaters could be super cute :O
I don't think I dislike a single animal so far! Some of them I like more than others but I do think I want all their pictures eventually!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 8, 2017)

currently i really want lily and chrissy in my camp


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2017)

I've really fallen for bluebear lately


----------



## jcar (Dec 8, 2017)

I think I fell for butch and chrissy, I mean, I already liked them a lot, but I guess seen them in the campsite in my mobile phone made me just love those two hahaha


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 8, 2017)

Maggie! After being traumatized by Cobb I never gave a second glace to pigs (except for Agnes), but she's really cute! 
I also started liking Goldie more, I guess, never been a fan of dogs before, but she grew on me.


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Dec 8, 2017)

Apple and Fauna were already favs so of course I love them, but I'm really loving Bluebear now too!


----------



## Elov (Dec 9, 2017)

Kyle, Raddle, Roscoe, Tex, Ketchup, and Beau!


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 9, 2017)

Roald! He just looks so stupid honestly, like he’s looking in two separate directions and I think it’s cute af


----------



## Namekians (Dec 9, 2017)

Filbert is my baby, I spoil him daily. He will probably be the first villager whose photo I earn.  I hope they add Pudge in soon to,  he's been my BFF since GameCube. 

Apollo was my friend's fave cause of the movie, he's a sweetheart. We are gonna watch it later on tonight.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've heard people say Apple is creepy so I never received really paid much attention to her.  However, when I saw her in HD in ACC, I fell in love.  She's actually an adorable little thing.  I'm really liking Stella too, another villager I never paid attention to.



Opposite for me lol I have her in New Leaf but I?m starting to dislike her because of ACPC.  The peppy?s seem over the top plus her design sticks out in HD

Anyway I don?t really have any new dreamies besides Charlise who I?m not crazy over. My favorite villagers are the ones I had in previous games.


----------



## Octaviian (Dec 9, 2017)

Pocket Camp made me a fan of Hopkins, Bunnie, Raddle, and Peanut the most.
It's fun to interact with these guys.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 10, 2017)

Kyle?s fur really looks amazing in PC

And Raddle seems more frog-like. His eyes seem more animated.


----------

